# Bob's Action Jack Plate Hydraulic Motor maintenance - HELP!



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The down switch not making any noise is having me think it is something electrical. Take a close look at your connections and verify it is corrected properly and all solenoids are working.

After that I would work on getting the air out of the lines and make sure no fluid is leaking.


----------



## hamelt (Feb 27, 2008)

BrownDog said:


> The down switch not making any noise is having me think it is something electrical. Take a close look at your connections and verify it is corrected properly and all solenoids are working.
> 
> After that I would work on getting the air out of the lines and make sure no fluid is leaking.


Thanks. I am headed home from the store with two new solenoids. I'll let you know...


----------

